# 8' LED pan



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Spark Master said:


> Who makes an 8' LED pan fixture, similar to the 8' pan fluorescents.


http://www.goodmart.com/products/rl...ip-tandem-fixture-9-1-32t8-8td-20g-nb-nsl.htm


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

I just figured out: when they were fluorescents, they called them 8' pans. With LEDs, they call them Strips.


----------



## ElectricalDesignerIA (Mar 17, 2015)

Black Dog said:


> http://www.goodmart.com/products/rl...ip-tandem-fixture-9-1-32t8-8td-20g-nb-nsl.htm


*bulb sold separately

Kind of a joke really, marketing a fluorescent strip fixture housing with no ballast as a LED fixture.


----------

